# How do you sharpen your pencil?



## doubleup16 (Feb 25, 2008)

Most carpenters I know use a utility knife to sharpen their pencil, this is the next best way to that though.

http://www.wimp.com/oddcut


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

That method is a little tough...it won't fit in my toolbox...:thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

man things must be slow at the machine shop


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a utility knife for framing and keep little hand sharpener like you had in school in my pouches for my "finish" pencils.


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

Lately I've been carrying one of these Accuscribes around, has a built-in sharpener, and it's a little cheaper than a cnc machine.








.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oooothat a nice scribe jl:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleup16 (Feb 25, 2008)

cool looking scribe you have there, I like it.


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

Woodcraft has them, $18... kind of pricey for a chunk of plastic but it works much better than the old compass-scribe.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I use a fine point pen if doing highend trim, then lightly sand the ink off, you cant ( at least I cant) get airtight cuts with a pencil.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Drafting lead holder and a small alvin sharpener


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

doubleup16 said:


> Most carpenters I know use a utility knife to sharpen their pencil, this is the next best way to that though.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/oddcut


I have that CNC lathe set up in my truck, I would never use any other method to sharpen my pencil. :no: I would suggest that all of you glue sniffing and sawdust eating trades to purchase that pencil sharpener and install it in your truck :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Block plane. But then you have to sharpen the plane once in a while. I can shave with my plane blades.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Call me lazy, but I have had an electric pencil sharpener in my saw bench for years. I also buy #3 pencils because they stay sharper longer.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beaver.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

JLTrim said:


> Lately I've been carrying one of these Accuscribes around, has a built-in sharpener, and it's a little cheaper than a cnc machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great scribes, I adapted mine with a level vial for doing log scribes. I've never used the pencil sharpener though.

I mostly use mechanical pencils with rectangular lead meant for standardized test taking. If I need a really fine line, I use my knife to sharpen the tip, or rub the tip on a piece of scrap wood. For wood pencils, I use my utility knife.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

I just chew the end off till I see lead :blink:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Beaver. Looks like raccoon


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Trim40 said:


> Call me lazy, but I have had an electric pencil sharpener in my saw bench for years. I also buy #3 pencils because they stay sharper longer.


Same here eventhough # 2 's are almost free most of the time .


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

chris n said:


> Beaver. Looks like caged ****


Yep, it is. Was a toss up between it and a black convict. Pencil- both ends with a utility knife.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I use the disposable mechanical pencils for trim

if i am using a #2 i usually use my knife or block plane


----------

